# Get your arse in gear and get motivated you ******



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 22, 2005)

Right after a dreadful start a month or two I have decided to start a bulking diet and stick to it,for added motivation I have decided to create a journal.Only started this morning so I will give a run down of my day later on.My first diet failed,I think because of my terrible lack of motivation but my dieting has gone well so far (I have been doing it since Wednesday) but only got my specific diet sorted yesterday.Well here???s the low down of my diet. 


 

6.30am-Glutamine and creatine mixed with water (1 pint), another 3 pints of water (2 litres of water all together)2 fish Oil tablets,1 Multi Vitamin tablet

Scotch Oats with Semi Skimmed Milk

2 egg whites and 1 whole in an omlette.


1 Apple or Bannana

9.50am- Tuna Mayo Sandwich with sweetcorn or rocket lettuce.

1.10- Jacket Potato with  Tuna and ¼ stick of cucumber.

4.10-Tuna Mayo sandwhich with Tomatoes and lettuce with a protein shake and weight gainer(this is taken after my workout as well) (drink 4 pints of water)2 litres 

7.10-Chicken breast fried using a small amount of olive oil with brown rice and broccoli (2 pints of water) 1 litres.

10.10- Cottage Cheese and flax seed capsule (2 pints of water)1 litre

10.30 Bed!!!







Krisp Rolls(like a cracker type bread thing) P=12 F=7.0 C=0.5
Brown Whole grain rice P=8.1 F=0.8 C=0.8
Sweet potato's P=1.2 F=0.1 C=5.7
Jacket Potato's P=2.0 F=Trace C=0.6
Turkey Breast fillet P=24.4 F=0.9 C=0
Natural Cottage Cheese P=12.5 F=3.2 C=3.5
Chicken Breast P=24 F=0.3 C=0
Oats P=11 F=1.5 C=60
Tuna (Steak) P=25.9 F=0.2 C=0

2 egg whites P=6.92 F=0 C=0.6
1 whole egg P=5.39 F=5.32 C=0.6
Cup of Milk P=8.35 F=0.4 C=11.8
Mushrooms Pointless even putting it on LOL
Apple P=0.2 F=0.4 C=21
Cheese grated slice P=8.06 F=7.78 C=0.9
Beans P=15.4 F=12.8 C=54
Bread (2 slices) P=4.92 F=2.16 C=29.70



P=667.8g F=386.64g C=762.4g



Total Calories=1817.28



When to the gym today as well at 11.10-12.00 and worked so hard I felt dizzy,sweat was dripping off me so I feel like I have accomplished something today and hope I can keep it up here is what I did.



Tuesday 22nd Feburary



Lat pulldown close grip 3/8/88lbs (40kg)
Lat pulldown wide grip 3/8/77lbs (35kg)
Tricep Pushdown 3/6/55lbs (25kg)
Dumbell Flyes 3/6/10kg
Flat Bench Press 3/6/121lbs,110lbs,99lbs (55kg,50kg,45kg)
Incline Bench Press 3/6/88lbs (40kg)
Pek Dek Fly (Butterfly) 3/8/121lbs (55kg)
Lying Cable Curls 3/8/77lbs
Sit Ups 3/15
Dips 3/5/0



Here is my workout routine normally.



Week 1
Day 1
Hack Squat 6/10/121lbs (55kg) AGONY!!!
Dumbell Lunges 3/5/55lbs (25kg)
Leg Extensions 3/6/99lbs,88lbs,77lbs (45kg,40kg,35kg)
Calf Raise 6/10/220lbs,198lbs,176lbs (100kg,90kg,80kg)
Leg Curl 3/6/Highest Possible (don't yet know)
Calf machine shoulder shrug 6/8/99lbs,88lbs,77lbs (45kg,40kg,35kg)
Dumbell shrug 3/6/undecided
Rowing 5 minutes?

Day 2
Lat pulldown close grip 3/8/88lbs (40kg)
Lat pulldown wide grip 3/8/77lbs (35kg)
Tricep Pushdown 3/6/55lbs (25kg)
Dumbell Flyes 3/6/10kg
Flat Bench Press 3/6/121lbs,110lbs,99lbs (55kg,50kg,45kg)
Incline Bench Press 3/6/88lbs (40kg)
Pek Dek Fly (Butterfly) 3/8/121lbs (55kg)
Lying Cable Curls 3/8/77lbs
Sit ups  3/15
Dips 3/5/0



Day 3
Hack Squat 6/10/121lbs (55kg) AGONY!!!
Dumbell Lunges 3/5/55lbs (25kg)
Leg Extensions 3/6/99lbs,88lbs,77lbs (45kg,40kg,35kg)
Calf Raise 6/10/220lbs,198lbs,176lbs (100kg,90kg,80kg)
Leg Curl 3/6/Highest Possible (don't yet know)
Calf machine shoulder shrug 6/8/99lbs,88lbs,77lbs (45kg,40kg,35kg)
Dumbell shrug 3/6/undecided
Rowing 5 minutes?

Week 2
Day 1
Lat pulldown close grip 3/8/88lbs (40kg)
Lat pulldown wide grip 3/8/77lbs (35kg)
Tricep Pushdown 3/6/55lbs (25kg)
Dumbell Flyes 3/10/10kg
Flat Bench Press 3/6/121lbs,110lbs,99lbs (55kg,50kg,45kg)
Incline Bench Press 3/6/88lbs
Pek Dek Fly (Butterfly) 3/8/121lbs
Lying Cable Curls 3/8/77lbs
Sit ups 3/15
Dips 3/5/0

Day 2
Hack Squat 6/10/121lbs (55kg) AGONY!!!
Dumbell Lunges 3/5/55lbs (25kg)
Leg Extensions 3/6/99lbs,88lbs,77lbs (45kg,40kg,35kg)
Calf Raise 6/10/220lbs,198lbs,176lbs (100kg,90kg,80kg)
Leg Curl 3/6/Highest Possible (don't yet know)
Calf machine shoulder shrug 6/8/99lbs,88lbs,77lbs (45kg,40kg,35kg)
Dumbell shrug 3/6/undecided
Rowing 5 minutes?

Day 3
Lat pulldown close grip 3/8/88lbs (40kg)
Lat pulldown wide grip 3/8/77lbs (35kg)
Tricep Pushdown 3/6/55lbs (25kg)
Dumbell Flyes 3/10/10kg
Flat Bench Press 3/6/121lbs,110lbs,99lbs (55kg,50kg,45kg)
Incline Bench Press 3/6/88lbs
Pek Dek Fly (Butterfly) 3/8/121lbs
Lying Cable Curls 3/8/77lbs
Sit ups 3/15
Dips 3/5/0





Today was a good day Diet wise I kept strictly to EVERYTHING and havn???t had any urges to cheat although in the gym you just get a moment of ???I want to stop??? but that little goal you want to accomplish drives you on even harder.



The meal I had last night though,2 Turkey Breasts and 100g of Brown Whole grain rice and mushrooms totally made me feel bloated and I still felt full this morning and I had to get up and start eating eggs porridge (eerr) and an apple so I went to school totally blown up LOL.



Water intake is up at 6 litres and has strictly stayed there.The main thing I am worried about is not being able to get food as my mum does the shopping and we live in the country so it is hard to get into town to get food

Hopefully i can get BIG


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

What are you weighing in at right now?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 22, 2005)

154 lbs 5' 8" Male 17 Y.O


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

1800 calories is not near enough for a bulking diet.  That is more like a cutting diet.  You should probably be eating closer to 3000 calories a day to gain weight.


----------



## simbh (Feb 22, 2005)

If that 1800 cals is what you eat in a day , you need to eat a lot more if you wanna bulk ... I'd say try to aim for 3k for someone your weight.


----------



## simbh (Feb 22, 2005)

LOL ... Did we have the same reaction or what 

Take it from me and cowpimp ... I might be heavier than you , but just to give you an idea I am eating 4k-4.5k cals a day to bulk . When I ate about 2.5k which would be about the equivalent to your 1.8k I actually lost weight  .


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

bulking with 1800 calories?  Unless your four years old your not getting nearly the required calories.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 22, 2005)

i am getting more than that though as i am not taking into account oils etc but i don't think i can eat more than this as i feel BLOATED already!!!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe have whole eggs instead of egg whites???How else could i increase my cals without actually eating ALOT more?


----------



## simbh (Feb 22, 2005)

You'll have to eat more ... Oils would maybe count for an extra few hundred , tops . You'll have to eat more ... I know it might not be easy , but gradually increase your amount of cals. Each day try to eat 100 cals more . In less than 2 weeks you'll hit the 3000 cals and you'll see its not that bad.

getting more cals in without eating more is like saying you want to have cash but you don't want to work for it .


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 22, 2005)

no i know i have to eat more Lol but i meant things i am doing now like only having egg whites etc

Anything i could add to that lot to BOOST the calories up a bit


----------



## simbh (Feb 22, 2005)

When I make my omlette in the morning I use 4 egg whites and 2 full eggs. You could do half and half , maybe 2 or 3 of each.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2005)

dude your only 17 man, im 18. trust me after a week or so on your routine your gunna be scoffing down almost double your current calorie intake because you will be so hungry. I eat around 3100 cals a day and thats maintenance for me, if i wanted to bulk id eat at least 4000. 

good luck dude, your going to gain weight really fast, trust me. i'll be watching


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 22, 2005)

oh i forgot about supplements my weight gainer and whey

Weight gainer =397.9 calories
Whey=406.25 calories
Total=804.15
Total days calories=2621.43 a ha that brought it up a bit.do you think the oils and butters would bring the cals up to 3000?????

I knew it felt like i was eating more than that


----------



## simbh (Feb 22, 2005)

3k would be the strick minimum , so I would still add about 400 cals to what you have ... Don't worry about the oil .


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 22, 2005)

so what i will do is try and have some extras like eat whole eggs,bannana's,etc etc etc


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 23, 2005)

didn't do too bad today ate more than usual and must be pushing on towards 3500 calories so i am pleased,workout didn't go too well as it was P.E lesson in the gym and there were a load of lurkers in the gym not actually doing anythingexcept sitting there and getting in my bloody way so i am going back down in an hour and a half to start again and go for a swim


----------



## simbh (Feb 23, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> didn't do too bad today ate more than usual and must be pushing on towards 3500 calories so i am pleased,workout didn't go too well as it was P.E lesson in the gym and there were a load of lurkers in the gym not actually doing anythingexcept sitting there and getting in my bloody way so i am going back down in an hour and a half to start again and go for a swim


Bloody ... lol . I always find it funny when I hear that even though I know its frequently used in the uk .

I know what you mean with people that lurk around the gym . I call em tourists . Most of them you wont see again in about a week or so .


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 23, 2005)

yeah it really pisses me off they don't do anything,one girl was lying on the leg extension bench listening to her I-Pod


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 24, 2005)

Today at the moment has not gone well,breakfast went well and from then on i didn't eat until about 12.30 when i was locked out of my house and was starving so i went to the shop to get 2 bacon and lettuce sandwhich's but thankfully i have found my keys and am now back in the house


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 25, 2005)

Just made a "protein" pancake and boy does it taste horrible but a lot easier as you are cosuming all the calories in one sitting instead of having it all seperate as it takes longer to eat.I used

3 eggs
Tablespoon of milk (shouldn't of used as the mixture was too runny)
1/2 cup of oats
Tsp Mixed spice (mostly cinamon)
2 Table spoons of Cottage cheese
and some lemon juice

And walla there you have a protein pancake


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 25, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> oh i forgot about supplements my weight gainer and whey
> 
> Weight gainer =397.9 calories
> Whey=406.25 calories
> ...


Very simple way to add 400 calories a day. Add the following to your daily intake ( at whatever times of the day you want):
1) Two whole large eggs. 140 calories, 10 grams of protein, 12 grams of fat. Add one egg to breakfast and another at some other time during the day.
2) One tablespoon of flaxseed oil to one of your whey or weight gainer drinks. 135 calories, 14 grams of healthy fat.
3) One can of chunk light tuna ( or 2 half cans, one each added to two meals during the day). 150 calories, 35 grams of protein.

Its not that hard.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 25, 2005)

cheers it is up near 3200 now anyway


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 26, 2005)

right just found a way to make the protein pancake reallly NICE,i had one for breakfast (3 whole eggs) and one at 10 pm (3 whole egg whites) mixed with the same as above but with added ingredient of 2-3 tablespoons of raisins it is delicious,i think i could eat 3 or 4 a day at this rate,it has boosted my calories up to about 3700-3800 roughly

3 eggs
1/2 cup of oats
2-3 Tsp Mixed spice (mostly cinamon)
2 Table spoons of Cottage cheese
and some lemon juice
2-3 tablespoons of raisins


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 27, 2005)

well so far so good diet wise,i just find it hard getting my schedule right,E.G i might eat 1 hour after i am supposed to,i am just useless at schedules,everything else is going okay though now and i have started to have the same omlette (protein pancake)that i have at breakfast before i go to bed instead of the jacket as i wasn't getting anywhere near enough protein as i am now,so all is well at the moment,i will keep you posted,oh and i have already done my three days a week at the gym so i am resting at the moment,i did mon,tues,wed this week,i am glad i am sticking to the right way of doing things  although my planning needs sorting out as i am useless


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 1, 2005)

today went well,i did legs in the gym,boy they go shakey a lot quicker than your arms do!!!!My diet is still going well anyone recommend anything different i can do to change it

7-Omlette 2 eggs,1 egg white,raisins,cinamon,lemon juice,tablespoon of cottage cheese,1/2 cup of oats

10-Tuna sandwhich w sweetcorn

1pm-Another Tuna sandwhich w sweetcorn

4-Jacket potato with beans and cottage cheese

7-Chicken Breast w rice and veg or pasta and veg

10- Another Omlette but with 2 egg whites instead of 2 whole eggs and 1 egg white.

Man,is it me or does everyone else get gas when they are bulking?I still need to be eating more as i havn't noticed any significant increase in weight,i only use shitty scales so they are not extremely accurate,should i just eat bigger portions of each food????

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 1, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Man,is it me or does everyone else get gas when they are bulking?


 Yes. When I get up to certain levels of calories, gas does become a problem.


> I still need to be eating more as i havn't noticed any significant increase in weight,i only use shitty scales so they are not extremely accurate,should i just eat bigger portions of each food????


You can, but that is not the best solution as larger meal sizes can mean a greater chance that you will put on more fat as opposed to muscle. Larger meal sizes can also make your stomach expand and/or cause a feeling of bloat. A better way is to eat more meals during the day. Eat 6 or 7 times with smaller meal sizes rather than 4/5 times. It can be hard to eat 6 or 7 whole food meals so many us will drink 1 or 2 meal replacement or whey protein drinks a day.

You can also follow some of the suggestions I wrote earlier about adding calories in simple easy steps rather than eating larger portions of the things you are eating.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 2, 2005)

k thanks dude!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 3, 2005)

*Awww it hurts*

Hi There

Long time no see

Not much has reallly happened,it is all really boring same old routine same old food.One thing has changed though in my training,as i have just started to work legs,i started on tuesday lifting real hard using heavy weight and reps of 10.Woke up tuesday with real soreness but it didn't really phase me at all,woke up thursday and almost fell over!!!!The amount of soreness is unbelievable my legs can't take the strain and i couldn't walk which meant i had to stay home from school,hopefully it will be gone by tommorow!!!

It looks real stupid when i am trying to walk,it looks like i have shat myself


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Woke up tuesday with real soreness but it didn't really phase me at all,woke up thursday and almost fell over!!!!



Eat more protein, sleep more.

I'm always more sore the 3rd day.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 4, 2005)

Finally legs have got alot better although i still feel a bit achey but at least now i can walk,doing legs again tommorow (oh the joys),gotta go shopping to get next weeks meals.Protein arrived today too,Optimum Nutritions Pure Whey (Vanilla flavour) tastes real good and definetly worth the money,i have uped my protein intake to

Non workout days=4 scoops (88g)
Workout days=5 scoops (100g)

Morning and evening protein pancake=1 scoop mixed in with the normal ingredients
Pre workout shake=1 scoop mixed with bannana pured and oats
Post workout shake=2 scoops mixed with water
Normal day shake=2 scoops of Whey mixed with water


----------



## APG (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey, just read your diet.  Why dont you take a caesin protien shake before bed?  I have recently started to do so and def feel an improvement


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 5, 2005)

i have looked at casein protein but to be honest it is gonna cost me about 20 pounds (roughly 40 dollars) every 2 weeks,which at the moment i can't really afford which is why i am going for the cottage cheese which contains casein in it


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 11, 2005)

Just joined a new gym and it is absolutely awesome,most of the upper section in the gym is freeweights such as the two freeweight bench press's,squat rack,and the dumbells go up to 100kg!!!!!The most they went up to in my colleage gym was 30kg!They have tons of machines including leg press assisted dips,pek dek.My weight lifting has become a lot more feirce as i am working with all the equipment i need instead of being limited by having a few pieces of equipment,at the moment i am doing a full body workout three times per week.My diet isn't the best really,i usually start the morning with my protein pancake then try to remain eating fairly healthy meals throughout the day although i could do ALOT better,i am usually eating a sandwhich but i know i could eat something better,anyone suggest anything that is quick to prepare and easily transported and eaten as i go to colleage.I try to have a jacket potato with cottage cheese and Tuna when i get home from school and then an evening meal which usually consists of some type of meat along with brown rice and veggies,then i have a protein shake beforebed,my water intake has remained aorund 4 litres per day including the shake.


----------

